

The Gigantic Aeroscraft Is Ready, and It’s Awesome - carlosom
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fgizmodo.com%2F5972973%2Fthe-titanic-aeroscraft-is-finished%2B%2Band-its-awesome%23test&h=CAQEOVqja

======
jonathanyc
Was it really necessary to link through Facebook?

[http://gizmodo.com/5972973/the-titanic-aeroscraft-is-
finishe...](http://gizmodo.com/5972973/the-titanic-aeroscraft-is-
finished++and-its-awesome#test)

------
carlosom
That's my mistake, I apologize. My friend sent me a message on Facebook and I
copied the link from there, not after I had already jumped to the page.

